# Sub Contract work in the Northeast



## Amazingearth (Dec 30, 2013)

If anyone in the Northeast is in need of two trucks for this coming weekend storm I have two available. 8&9' plows and 2.5 yard spreaders. Give me a shout at 571.246.2940 if needed


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

call me 7036751192


----------

